# I hope this adds a Smile or Laugh for your day He was less then impressed' lol



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 8)


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, I really needed a laugh today - thank you!
The first picture is hilarious!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

The first picture says it all. So funny.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

I really needed that laugh!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That dog must really, really, really love you !!!


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL!!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

That glasses and tongue out make this picture!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

tongue out but I am guessing not happy


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

YES, YES, and YES! ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This one of Darcy last winter always makes me smile...............sorry it's on it's side..


----------

